# PWM an Lüftersteuerung



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe eine Küftersteuerung, die die Drehzahl eine 3-Pin Lüfters anzeigt. ICh habe einen PWM-CPU-Lüfter und möchte die drehzahl auf der Lüftersteuerung anzeigen Lassen, die Drehzahl aber über den PWM-Anschluss des Mainboards Regeln. Ist das möglich, wenn ja wie?


----------



## darkycold (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Geht nur, wenn der Lüfter einen eigenen anschluss für das Tachosignal hat.
Z.b. AC 12025


----------



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Gibt es da einen Adapter?


----------



## darkycold (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Adapter kenn ich nicht.. Weis auch nicht, ob man einfach dort vom Tachosignal abgreifen darf, also Y-kabel von machen.
Glaub das wird nichts. Aber warum willst du denn unbedingt die Drehzahl sehen?


----------



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Weil ich noch einen Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung frei habe!


----------



## darkycold (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*



obiplal schrieb:


> Weil ich noch einen Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung frei habe!



und?!
edit:
hast ja ne Aerocool EasyWatch. Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Sorry...
Aber ok, jedem das Seine. Mein Fall ists nicht..


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

ein kabel geht ins lüfter  

ein kabel geht ins mainboard  

eine kabel geht ins lüftersteuerung 


so kanns du den rpm drehzahl von lüfter über lüftersteuerung verändern 

ansonsten nicht ,


----------



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Ich möchte aber die Drehzal mit dem Board Regeln und die Drehzahl aud dem Display der Lüftersteuerung anzeigen lassen!


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*



obiplal schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber die Drehzal mit dem Board Regeln und die Drehzahl aud dem Display der Lüftersteuerung anzeigen lassen!



es dürfte möglich sein, das tachokabel des lüfters in die lüftersteuerung zu stecken, da das board kein tachosignal zum regeln benötigen _sollte_


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

normalerweise müßte man auch die rpm zahl in lüftersteuerung sehen ,
automatisch 
welche marke lüftesteuerung ist das was du hast .

so wie ich das verstanden habe hatt der lüfter 4 pin bzw ,PWM gesteuert 

oder nicht 

wieviel lüfter sind schon dran an steuerung .


ich muß mal sehen welche lüftersteurung das ist .

welche marke wieviel anschlüße der hatt

http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/system_controllers/AeroCool/EasyWatch/index.asp


nein geht nicht 

du willst das der pwm lüfter von mainbaord geregelt wird von bios heraus ,+

das es im lüdtersteuerung sdie rpm drehzahl auslesen willst .

so was ist mir neu .

dann müßtest du ne adapter haben 

der drei ausgänge hat 1 seite 4 pin + 2 seite 4pin un der3 seite 3 pin hatt 

1 seite müßtest du dan mit den lüfter verbinden 4 pin
2 seite ins mainboard stecken 4 pin
3 seite ins lüftersteuerung 3 pin 

dann könnte es funktionieren 

so ne Y adapter hab ich bis her nicht gesehen .

du kannst direkt den pwm 4 pin direkt ins lüftersteuerung stecken aber von da aus manuel regulieren .


----------



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Das alles ist noch in Planung!
Ich möchte mit der Lüftersteuerung Aerocool Eazy Watch 2 Gehäuselüfter steuern und die Drehzahl des CPU Lüfters (Alpenfön Brocken, über PWM des Board gesteuert) anzeigen (nur anzeigen nicht steuern).


----------



## obiplal (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Wird für die Drehzahlanzeige nicht nur die Masse und der Anschluss für das Drehzahlsignal benötigt?

Könnte das so funktiunieren: 
Ich nehmen einen PWM y-Adapter, schneide eine Buchse ab und verbinde den schwarzen Kabel (masse) und den gleben Kabel (tachosignal) mit den endsprechenden anschlüsse eines 3-Pin Lüftersteckesrs, den ich dann an die Lüftersteuerung anschliese. So ähnlich wie *hier* nur umgekehrt. *So etwas ungefähr!*


----------



## Plonk (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Braucht keine Masse sondern sollte auch nur mit dem Tachosignal funktionieren. Kannst also auch versuchen nur das gelbe Kabel (Tachosignal) an einen extra Stecker zu machen für die Lüftersteuerung und schauen, ob das Board noch vernünftig regelt. Ansonsten halt einen alten Lüfter nehmen und von dort das Kabel für nen selbst gebastelten Adapter nutzen.


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Also mein Arctic Cooling Lüfter hat ja nebst einem zusätzlichen Lüfteranschluss am Kabel auch eins für das Tachosignal (aber anders als jene auf deinem Bild) und da ist es nur ein Kabel (siehe Bild). Bei mir ist der Lüfter an der Steuerung angeschlossen und das Kabel für das Signal am Board. Ob es auch umgekehrt gehen würde, also das PWM Kabel am Board und das Signalkabel an der Steuerung, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da meine kein Display hat. Wozu auch, hab A.I. Suite laufen und HWinfo32, wo ich alle Drehzahlen auf dem Bildschrim laufen hab. 
Ob du nun auch so was selber basteln kannst oder nicht, da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: probieren geht über studieren. Ist aber halt immer mit dem Risiko verbunden, dass etwas kaputt gehen kann. Ergo: wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann besser auf so Lüfter wie den AC F12 Pro PWM setzen.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Sind die beiden gelben kabel für das Tachosignal miteineander verbunden?
Kann man auch wenn man nur dern 4-Pins Stecker ans Mainboard steckt die Drehzahl auslesen?


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Könnte es mit so einem *Y-Kabel* möglich sein?


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Musst du probieren. Ich hab ein solches Kabel, damit ich beide Lüfter am PWM Anschluss anschliessen kann. Der dritte Anschluss ist für zusätzlichen Strom, da zwei Lüfter auf einigen Boards zu viel ziehen. Das Kabel wird also mit dem 4 Pin am Board, dem 3 Pin am Netzteil angeschlossen und in die 2 Buchsen die Lüfter gesteckt. Ob es für deine Idee auch brauchbar ist, kannst nur du rausfinden.
Es gibt für all deine Probleme nur eine logische Lösung: probieren geht eindeutig über studieren. Und wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann besser sein lassen und halt auf konventionelle Art die Drehzahl ablesen (mit nem Tool).


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Hat der 3-Pin anschluss bei diesem Kabel auch ein Tachosignal??


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Nein, da er ja kein Signal verarbeiten muss. Der 3 Pin ist einzig und alleine für Strom, mehr nicht. Hab ja geschrieben: 4 Pin am Board, 3 Pin am Netzteil und in die beiden Buchsen die Lüfter. Bei meiner Steuerung sind zwar auch PWM Anschlüsse, jedoch geht die Haupteinstellung immer über das Board. Ich kann nur in nem sehr kleinen Bereich eingreifen, was ja auch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Enden am 3-Pin anschluss also nur 2 Kabel?


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Sieht man ja auf dem Bild, dass dort nur 2 Kabel dran sind  Ich glaub nicht mal, dass es für dein Vorhaben irgend ein fertiges Kabel gibt. Da wirst du entweder selber was löten müssen oder es halt sein lassen.

EDIT: Das eine meiner Y-Kabel hat nur 2 Kabelchen, das andere Kabel hat 3 Kabel.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Bei diesem *Kabel* sieht es aber anders aus. Das müsste ja das gleiche ohne ummantelung sein.
Wenn du dieses Kabel has könntest du ja nachschauen!


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Nun, wenn du glaubst, dass es echt drei Kabel hat, dann bestell es doch. Das gesleevte Kabel hat schon auch drei Kabel, hab soeben im PC nachgeschaut, aber es dient einzig der Stromversorgung. Und wenn du mal die Beschreibung gelesen hättest, wäre dir auch bei diesem ein gewisser Satz aufgefallen: "Alternativ kann auch der 3 Pin Anschluss zur Stormversorgung der beiden PWM Lüfter genutzt werden". Da steht mit keinem Wort, dass man den 3 Pin zur Messung der Drehzahl nutzen kann oder auch nur zur Signalübertragung. Man muss nur mal genau schauen, wo die drei Kabel vom Stromkabel bei den anderen beiden Buchsen enden: keins der drei ist am Signalkabel befestigt (das Signalkabel ist bei dem Adapter ein blaues). Wenn also von dem 3 Pin Kabel keines der drei Käbelchen mit dem Signalkabel verbunden ist, wie soll es dann möglich sein die Drehzahl zu messen? 
Aber eben, ohne Versuch wirst du nie wissen ob es geht oder nicht. Also bestellen, einbauen und wenn es nicht klappt, dann hat man was dazugelernt. Das einzige, was ich noch für möglich halte, wäre der Weg mit dem AC Lüfter: Lüfter normal über Board steuern und nur Drehzahl auslesen oder sonst halt ne Steuerung mit PWM Anschluss besorgen, da kann man die Drehzahl auslesen. Meine hat z.B. ein Y-Kabel, welches zwischen CPU Lüfter, Board und Steuerung gehängt wird. Aber eben, da gibt das Board in erster Linie die Drehzahl vor, ich kann nur minimal nachregeln und ganz runterfahren lässt er sich nicht.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Hat das gesleevte Kabel dann drei kabel am 3-Pin anschluss?


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Kann sein, hab selber zwei hier eingebaut und eins davon hat nur zwei Kabel, dass andere hat drei Kabel. Wir haben jetzt vorhin mal nen PWM Lüfter genommen, den Lüfter an ner Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen (am PWM) und den 3 Pin am Board. Resultat: Lüfter drehte, aber auf Display wurde nix angezeigt. Nachher haben wir mal getauscht, den Lüfter am Board angeschlossen und ein Y-Kabel zur Steuerung verlegt. Resultat: die Drehzahl wurde angezeigt. Was ja auch logisch ist, da keins(!) der Kabel vom 3 Pin Anschluss mit dem Tachokabel verbunden ist. Wie soll es da denn die Drehzahl übertragen?
Ob dies bei deinem Board auch der Fall ist oder ob es bei deinem geht, dass kannst nur DU alleine herausfinden. Bei unserem P7P55D funzte es nicht.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Wird die Drehzahl auf mit z.B. Speedfan angezeig?


----------



## Chimera (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Nutze kein Speedfan, da ich es nicht brauche. Hab HWinfo32 und A.I. Suite, das reicht mir allemal. Und Nein, mit dem Lüfter an der Steuerung und dem Stromkabel am Board zeigte es keinen realen Wert an (3333 U/min, was nicht geht -> Lüfter dreht max. 1000 U/min), der sich auch nicht veränderte. Richtig angeschlossen, also Lüfter am Board und über Y-Kabel mit Steuerung verbunden, da stimmte die Drehzahl und wurde angezeigt.

PS: Übrigens, bei unserer Teststeuerung wäre es sogar möglich, das am Board nur der Signalstecker eingesteckt wird. Hatte extra ein spezielles Adapterkabel dabei, doch haben wir es leider verschludert. Deshalb sind wir auf jenes von Aqua ausgewichen, damit funzte es leider nicht mehr, doch dafür können wir jetzt 2 Lüfter anschliessen.


----------



## obiplal (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Habt ihr das Kabel mit den 2 oder mit den 3 Adern am 3-Pin stecker benutzt?


----------



## Chimera (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Wir haben das 3 adrige genutzt, das 2 adrige ist in nem aktiven PC eingebaut und kann dort nicht so einfach ausgebaut werden. Aber mit der Zalman Steuerung wäre es laut Anleitung sogar machbar, wenn ich sie richtig gedeutet hab. Ist aber ein ganz anderes Kaliber von Steuerung, da sie u.a. auch den Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystemes anzeigt. Wie gesagt, probiere es einfach aus. Ohne Mut zum Wagnis wirst du keinen Erfolg haben. Wir haben auch am Board div. Zeugs rum- und reingesteckt, trotzdem läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## obiplal (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*



Chimera schrieb:


> Richtig angeschlossen, also Lüfter am Board und über Y-Kabel mit Steuerung verbunden, da stimmte die Drehzahl und wurde angezeigt.



Bedeutet das der 4-Pin ans board und der 3-pin an die Lüftersteuerung?

P.S. Wie viel kostet deine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Chimera (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Ist so um die € 40.- das Teil. Und ja, wir verwenden immer den PWM Anschluss vom Board, da wir lieber zocken und nicht andauernd an der Steuerung rumfummeln wollen.


----------



## obiplal (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Der Lüfter wird also über das Board geregelt und die Drehzahl wir vom Board und der Lüftersteuerung ausgelen/angezeigt. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Chimera (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Du fragst jetzt zum x-ten Mal ein und dasselbe. Wenn du jetzt mal ein paar Zeilen vorher durchlesen würdest, wäre deine Frage schon längst beantwortet. Und sonst halt mal die Anleitung zur Steuerung runterladen und dann gucken, wie was wo warum funzt.


----------



## Gast20140710 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*



obiplal schrieb:


> Der Lüfter wird also über das Board geregelt und die Drehzahl wir vom Board und der Lüftersteuerung ausgelen/angezeigt. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



genau DIESE frage wurde in mehreren threads bereits beantwortet, unterlass bitte das gespamme...


----------



## obiplal (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: PWM an Lüftersteuerung*

Also JA oder NEIN? Dann bin ich zufrieden!


----------

